# Commercial Kitchen in St. Louis, MO for lease



## mscheel (Aug 3, 2013)

Turn Key commercial kitchen that has been used as a catering business (for over 10 years) with fully equipped kitchen: commercial walk-in, freezers (3), 8' hood w/fire suppression, convection ovens (2), conventional oven/6 burner stoves (2), a commercial van, smoker/bbq pit on trailer for events, catering supplies, office furniture and etc. Front of House space opportunity for deli or café, store front opportunity. Rent on space is extremely reasonable (under $675.00/mo). Good location to all major highways 70/270 in north county area. This is a great opportunity for someone who has always wanted to start their own business. All it needs is someone to open the doors and start cooking for your catering business. Serious inquiries only, PM me, asking $65,000.00 for everything as is or best offer - walk in and start working your business.


----------



## nicknick30 (Sep 7, 2013)

Hi I would love to find out more info on kitchen lease I am in search of a commercial kitchen for lease hope to hear from you cell # 314-243-0772

thanks laura'


----------



## nicknick30 (Sep 7, 2013)

I would love to get more info on your commercial kitchen lease please PM me

thanks

laura


----------

